# KF booting to TWRP on each reboot



## MadNachos (May 6, 2012)

I am new to the KF and don't know all the details of FireFireFire and TWRP so this may be a stupid question but I have googled around and have found nada.

I have FireFireFire (1.4) and TWRP (2.0) installed on my KF running AOKP 5.1 and when the device is rebooted it boots to FireFireFire and then directly into TWRP. I need to select 'reboot' in TWRP to boot into Android. What do I need to change so the default is to boot the device normally without user input?


----------



## MadNachos (May 6, 2012)

Fixed it right after I posted...figures.

I needed to do:


```
<br />
adb shell<br />
su<br />
idme bootmode 4000<br />
```
After that it boots the ROM without intervention.


----------



## MadNachos (May 6, 2012)

Looks like I jumped the gun but now I am wondering if this is a ROM issue. If I run a 'reboot' from a terminal on the Fire it reboots as normal but if I select the 'reboot' option (hold the power button, select reboot) it will boot into TWRP.


----------

